# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  سیو کردن عکس کنار ID در یاهو مسنجر

## surpriser

با سلام خدمت دوستان گل سایت.این ضمیمه ای که آپلود کردم یه برنامه ای هست (exe)واسه سیو کردن عکس کنار ID در یاهو مسنجر.اگر کسی همچین سورسی داره یا از کارش سر در میاره لطفا بگه.در ضمن برنامه با VB6نوشته شده.(اگر خودتون چک کنید خواهید دید).
پیشاپیش متشکرم!

----------


## مبین رنجبر

این برنامه از سایت یاهو کمک میگیره و عکس هارو از سایت در میاره

----------


## HjSoft

خوب اینم ایده خوبیه

----------


## surpriser

> این برنامه از سایت یاهو کمک میگیره و عکس هارو از سایت در میاره


مرسی از توجهتون ولی نه دوست گلم این برنامه بدون نیاز به اینترنت (offline) این کار رو انجام میده! امتحان کنید خواهید دید!

----------


## مبین رنجبر

این برنامه فقط فایل عکس ذخیره شده در فولدر Profile رو کپی میکنه .. چیز زیاد سختی نیست ... من فکر کردم مثل سایت Xeeber.com عکس هر ID رو نشون میده

----------


## abd1_ir

با عرض معذرت از پیش کسوتان
احتمالا همه شما با دستور زیر آشنا هستید(در VB)
FileCopy
این یرنامه تنها کاری که می کنه فایلهای پوشه زیر را با اضافه کردن پسوند Png برای شما کپی می کنه
YourSystemDrive:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\Cache\Icon
به همین راحتی

----------


## ace.coder

آیدی مورد نظر=http://img.msg.yahoo.com/avatar.php?yids

----------

